# School Me on AK-47s



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never been a big fan of AK-47s. I respect them, but never really had an interest in them. 

Long story short, a friend needed some money and sold me a Romanian AK with a wonky Russian scope that has an illuminated reticle and a ton of ammo for $200. 

I'm sure I got a deal on it but what I don't know is whick AKs are worth more than others. 

Anyone know much about these commie guns?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pm me. I can help out


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You got a great deal. Most of our AKs are $6-800 new, and ammo is no longer cheap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can make one out of a rusty shovel.

http://thechive.com/2012/12/06/appa...n-ak-47-out-of-just-about-anything-25-photos/



-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> You got a great deal. Most of our AKs are $6-800 new, and ammo is no longer cheap.


.

Could be worth a lot more if it's a milled receiver. Ammo is in the.23-.30 each range depends on brand etc


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is the stamp. 

I've seen CAI before. Century Arms or something right?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Btw- it's the trigger slap that has always bothered me about AKs. My finger goes numb after several shots.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Here is the stamp.
> 
> I've seen CAI before. Century Arms or something right?


Yes standard import stamp. Does the receiver look like it's stamped out of sheet metal or milled from a block of steel? Is the scope drilled and tapped or how is it mounted


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Only thing you need to know about AK's is to say no to Century Arms.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Century Arms is the importer. Depending on when it was made, it may or may not have been assembled in the US. The current import restrictions will dictate that a certain number of parts need to be made here. If it was imported before these regulations it could be a complete Romanian gun. From what I have been told by those who like them, the Romanian guns were one of the better examples. I don't recall seeing a Romanian AK at our store, but I don't pay them much attention, either. Just not my thing. A gunsmith friend of mine has said that while milled receivers look and feel better than stamped, they are more prone to cracking because they don't flex as much as the stamped ones. That's what I've been told, it may or may not be so. I've never researched it much because I really don't like AKs.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently picked up an AK and have been learning a lot about the platform since then. I like the 7.62 cartridge for plinking and may even shoot an unlucky deer with it at some point.

Obviously, it is supposed to be the most reliable weapon choice on the planet and without a doubt there are more of them than any other rifle. Century Arms, Arsenal Inc. and many others import weapons that could be of Polish, Bulgarian, Romanian, Russian, or even Chinese design...each country has put their own small tweaks into the design while keeping the original premise intact.

Two companies (Palmetto State Armory and Inter Ordnance Inc.) have recently began putting out american built AK's using one or a combination of the many designs. Still, the original imports are regarded higher in terms of quality.

Much like an AR-15 rifle, the AK platform is very customizable and one can be built from a kit much like an AR. Most rifles use a "floating" firing pin, rotating bolt design (much like an AR) but instead of the buffer spring being in the stock it is separate and rides inside the bolt carrier/piston assembly. These are gas operated but not direct impingement, they are piston operated and therefor much easier to clean.

These rifles were meant to be somewhat loosely constructed, rattly and cheap feeling. These not so tight tolerances are what allows them to function even when they should be clogged solid with dirt and dust.

For $200 you definitely got a good deal, whether it's a CAI or not. If it shoots then you're in good shape and should be able to shoot at 4 MOA or better with open sights and mil-surplus ammo. If you ever have parts go bad, they are easy to change and readily available...just keep an eye on your headspace as the round count climbs into the thousands as the rivets can sometimes begin to walk out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> For $200 you definitely got a good deal, whether it's a CAI or not. If it shoots then you're in good shape and should be able to shoot at *4 MOA* or better with open sights and mil-surplus ammo.


 Holy crap! 4 MOA?! Are they really that bad? Lol. I guess that's a true definition of spray and pray!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the insight guys.

I will post up a pic of the scope when I get home. It isn't mounted at the moment, but has some commie QD set up that allows it to easily be attached.

Although it is the weirdest scope I have ever seen, its oddly interesting. There is a sleeve that slides forward on the scope to create a sun shade and a rubber boot that attaches on the eye piece to keep the shooter from getting a nice shiner.

My buddy said it belonged to his dad who passed away years ago and thinks it was bought in the 80's but isn't sure exactly when his dad originally picked it up.

I have never been terribly interested in AR-15s and AK-47s as it doesn't really jive with my shooting style. I have owned a bunch of AR-15s over the years and inevitably get bored / annoyed with them and sell them to buy a bolt action rifle or new shotgun. 

I dunno if I will even keep this rifle, but I knew it was a deal that I shouldn't pass up.

Thanks again!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Should you decide to part ways with it, put me on your short list of interested buyers.

I've found that AR's can be a lot of fun to shoot and can be built to be very accurate...I have one that is so consistent it's almost boring at 100 yds. Probably the most consistently accurate rifle I own.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Will do KineKilla!

I have always liked the 7.62x39 round as a fairly cheap plinking round and at one time owned a Mini-30. Sadly I learned very quickly that the Mini-30 does not like Soviet ammunition because the primers were too hard and wouldn't fire with every pull of the trigger. After reading the owner's manual (who does that?! we are men and don't need stinking owner's manuals!), Ruger specifically stated that you must only shoot American manufactured ammunition and that failure to do so could result in a broken firing pin that could only be replaced by the factory. Sadly the American made 7.62x39 was twice as expensive and therefore less enticing to shoot. So I sold my Mini-30.

I was always bummed about that. Even though the Mini-30 and Mini-14 don't have great reputations for accuracy, I liked the way the rifle fit me. It was a great truck gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure you learn the appropriate firing position when using AK47s. Here is one approved method:


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Make sure you learn the appropriate firing position when using AK47s. Here is one approved method:
> 
> -DallanC


Reminds me of my firing position on opening day of duck season at Farmington Bay _O\\


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is the oddball scope that came with it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's an odd one. I've seen a lot of Russian milsurp scopes but never one like that. How was it attached to the rifle


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a little QD leaver that attaches to the side of the rifle. 

It's kinda nifty honestly.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel bad for you. You got taken. I'll give you your $200 and get that thing out of your hands


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> I feel bad for you. You got taken. I'll give you your $200 and get that thing out of your hands


Hoop, don't tell him but I'll give you $300 and you can turn it around for a quick 50% profit


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a pretty cool scope.

Most AK's I've seen attach optics from the side because you can't drill and tap the dust cover...it's just too flimsy and the bolt carrier slides under it so the screws would interfere.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sold! His brother bought it


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Bax* said:


> Sold! His brother bought it


 That's not a milled receiver but that scope would of cost you $125. at a gun show. I traded my roman AK for a vintage Rem . auto loader .06 and got 200$. I built a 300 blk to take its place.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I guess it had some sentimental value because it once belonged to their dad. 

I wish someone made a cheap single shot 7.62x39


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I guess it had some sentimental value because it once belonged to their dad.
> 
> I wish someone made a cheap single shot 7.62x39


What do you consider "cheap" as far as price goes?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruger has made a Number 1-A 7.62x39 in both blued and stainless.Should be reasonably priced for a man of your means and discerning tastes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> What do you consider "cheap" as far as price goes?


 Honestly I would love something like an H&R Handi Rifle that is in the $200-$300 range that I can beat the heck out of without feeling bad about it.

From what I understand, at one point H&R made them but they were discontinued.

Wouldn't that make a great truck gun!?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

CVA makes a little break action with a threaded muzzle in 300 Blackout that our suppressor guys are quite fond of. Not a commie gun if that's what you're after.
CZ has the 527 carbine available in the commie caliber for around $6-700. A lot cheaper than the ruger.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

you can often find a good sks for $300 if you keep your eyes open, great truck gun with a 5-50 round magazine depending on what you want. I know it's a semi auto but they're as reliable as all heck and much sturdier than those flimsy AK's. Don't ask how many sks's I have because the number is 0 officially. Put the standard 10 round fixed mag on them and you have one fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Why is the SKS so hated?

I don't know anything about them but aren't they pretty reliable?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I love mine and everyone who has shot them love them too


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just another ugly commie gun-O,-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Why is the SKS so hated?
> 
> I don't know anything about them but aren't they pretty reliable?


I bought one years ago when a couple of boatloads came in and they were $89.

They are pretty fun to shoot, fairly accurate and reliable. However make sure to clean them. I took mine up to a deer hunt staying a a friends cabin and we would shoot cans in the back yard from the porch. My teenage daughter wanted to shoot it and I said go ahead, I was sitting with my friend and heard, BANG, BANG, BBBRRRRUUPPP, BANG, BANG, BBBRRRUUUPPP. i ran over and said how did you do that, and she said it did it on it's own. I thought that it was wearing out since it was going into full auto, I took it home took it apart and couldn't see anything wrong. I cleaned it really well took it out shooting and it shoots fine. Seems to go fully auto when it's dirty. She thought it was pretty fun but it scared me when it was doing it on her.:shock: Glad she kept her cool and kept it on target.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Honestly I would love something like an H&R Handi Rifle that is in the $200-$300 range that I can beat the heck out of without feeling bad about it.
> 
> From what I understand, at one point H&R made them but they were discontinued.
> 
> Wouldn't that make a great truck gun!?


They were only built on their barrel exchange program and they were NEF made by Marlin. They could not fire wolf ammo and that was the downside to them. People wanted them for cheap truck guns shooting cheap ammo and the pressures were so high with mil surp ammo that they would pop the breach open when fired. I have the same problem if I run 5.56 nato through mine. I can only shoot 223 Remington.... If you still want one, make an account on this site and ask if anyone is selling one. They pop up here occasionally... http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/118-h-r-classifieds.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I bought one years ago when a couple of boatloads came in and they were $89.
> 
> They are pretty fun to shoot, fairly accurate and reliable. However make sure to clean them. I took mine up to a deer hunt staying a a friends cabin and we would shoot cans in the back yard from the porch. My teenage daughter wanted to shoot it and I said go ahead, I was sitting with my friend and heard, BANG, BANG, BBBRRRRUUPPP, BANG, BANG, BBBRRRUUUPPP. i ran over and said how did you do that, and she said it did it on it's own. I thought that it was wearing out since it was going into full auto, I took it home took it apart and couldn't see anything wrong. I cleaned it really well took it out shooting and it shoots fine. Seems to go fully auto when it's dirty. She thought it was pretty fun but it scared me when it was doing it on her.:shock: Glad she kept her cool and kept it on target.


It's referred to as slam fires. The SKS has a free floating firing pin and if the pin gets stuck it stays sticking out and essentially goes full auto. Typical reasons are either a dirty firing pin that stays stuck out or a broken firing pin stuck out. You can also buy a $3 spring for the firing pin that will eliminate any possibility of slam fires. I've only heard of this a couple of times so it's not very common. There's a bajillion accessories for SKS these days for anyone wanting to bubba one up. I think they look cool the way they are but most of mine were bubba'd up by someone else so I got them for a song and dance. The chinese SKS's have chrome lined barrels and hold up better between cleaning. The Russian, Romanian and Bulgarian seem to be the better shooters. I think mine are all Chinese with the exception of 1 Russian. None of them came with bayonets so I did order the aftermarket bayonets for them and I think I paid $10 each for them. Just makes em look "cooler" to have a pig sticker on them but only serves to add weight. Recoil is pretty mild but like all my guns except .22, I have a slip on recoil pad on them because of my shoulder issues. They're extremely reliable and I've never had the first problem at all with mine. Fairly good out to 200 yards but after about 250 the trajectory looks like a rainbow. I wouldn't shoot at anything beyond 300 yards other than a target or rock. Ammo is fairly cheap, in the neighborhood of .23-.26 each. Before the import ban on Chinese steel core ammo went into effect it was more like 2-3 cents each because there was billions of rounds left over from Vietnam. The gooberment banned the steel core chicom ammo after that big shootout in Los Angeles with the bank robbers who had fully auto AK's and steel core ammo. The steel core 7.62x39 will punch a hole in an engine block. Seen it before with my own eyes.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Why is the SKS so hated?
> 
> I don't know anything about them but aren't they pretty reliable?


I too bought a ChiCom SKS back in the 80's for $89 not knowing what I'd ever use it for. Since then I've literally wore it out. I've shot thousands of rounds through it, logged hundreds of miles with it slung over my shoulder while snowmobiling caked with snow, and even tagged couple deer with it. For years it's permanent storage spot was behind the seat of my truck with all the dust and old fast food wrappers. The stock is gouged and the finish is wore off, the cotton sling with leather ends has rotted through, yet it still shoots as reliably as ever. I'm guessing I've got more use out of it than any other gun I've ever owned. It can even be used it as a jack handle in a pinch.

This whole black rifle craze has swept me by, yet I'd pick up another SKS should my current one ever fail me.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> I too bought a ChiCom SKS back in the 80's for $89 not knowing what I'd ever use it for. Since then I've literally wore it out. I've shot thousands of rounds through it, logged hundreds of miles with it slung over my shoulder while snowmobiling caked with snow, and even tagged couple deer with it. For years it's permanent storage spot was behind the seat of my truck with all the dust and old fast food wrappers. The stock is gouged and the finish is wore off, the cotton sling with leather ends has rotted through, yet it still shoots as reliably as ever. I'm guessing I've got more use out of it than any other gun I've ever owned. It can even be used it as a jack handle in a pinch.
> 
> This whole black rifle craze has swept me by, yet I'd pick up another SKS should my current one ever fail me.


Takes a licking and keeps on ticking...remember the old Timex commercials? In Russia a lot of the fishing guides use SKS's when they're guiding in case the come up on a bear intent on eating a client. I guess they feel safe with 20 rounds of FMJ to stop one of those ginormous Ruskie bears


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My SKS was from China, I think Norinco, I will have to look. It came with a 10 round box magazine and a bayonet. The only thing I did was take out the box magazine and bought some 30 round magazines.


----------

